# Camara residency certificate 90 days or under?



## corleycraig147 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have just read Some councils/camara seem to have an arbitrary rule that as a British national moving to Portugal I'd have to be in Portugal for 90 days before applying for residency. This means that if I had appointment on the 15th of December, I would need to have arrived in Portugal on the 15th of September. 
It has been suggested that those intent on registration that can show the commitment in terms of property, rented or otherwise, can appear at their camara and show intent to exercise their right to reside before 31st December and if then turned away because of the 90 days not being up, agree when they can return with an appointment to complete the process prior to 30th June 2021.


Could anybody give me simple of clarity on this issue?


Kind regards,

Craig


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

Have you tried the Facebook group British Expats in Portugal? Or the British Embassy in Lisbon?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The quick answer is, here, different authorities/offices/people interpret things in different ways so asking the same question to different authorities/offices/banks/lawyers/people can get you different answers. Therefore you may find what looks like conflicting information but here is normal - so more then one answer can be correct, It helps to get things in writing (email) from authorities/offices/banks/lawyers/people if you are going to make decisions based on their information.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

I came up against that rule. However, what the Câmara actually wanted was proof of my presence in Portugal three months before, plus proof of a place to live at the time of registration. They did not show any interest in proof of what happened in between. Maybe this helps.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Get in touch with UK embassy if you get this problem with Camara.
They WILL help you.


----------

